# A Bit of Bull



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

An American touring Spain stopped at a local restaurant following 
a day of sightseeing. While sipping his sangria, he noticed a 
sizzling, scrumptious looking platter being served at the next 
table. Not only did it look good, the smell was wonderful. He 
asked the waiter, "What is that you just served?" 
The waiter replied, " Ah senor, you have excellent taste! Those 
are bulls testicles from the bull fight this morning. A delicacy!" 
The American, though momentarily daunted, said, "What the hell, 
I'm on vacation! Bring me an order!" 
The waiter replied, "I am so sorry senor. There is only one 
serving per day because there is only one bull fight each 
morning. If you come early tomorrow and place your order, we will 
be sure to save you this delicacy!" 
The next morning, the American returned, placed his order, and 
then that evening he was served the one and only special delicacy 
of the day. After a few bites, and inspecting the contents of 
his platter, he called to the waiter and said, "These are 
delicious, but they are much, much smaller than the ones I saw 
you serve yesterday!" 
The waiter shrugged his shoulders and replied, "Si senor. 
Sometimes the bull wins."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. That joke is VERY wrong, but VERY funny. That is horrible. LOL.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The joke is very bad. In fact, it's NUTS.
Perhaps it should be called "A BITE of Bull".


----------

